# aux input not working



## Jon325iT (Jan 28, 2004)

Just had aux input installed and it won't work. My head unit was made in 2004 (SV 20-04 43). The installer said this has happened before and that the dealer needs to reprogram it. This isn't making any sense. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Jon325iT said:


> Just had aux input installed and it won't work. My head unit was made in 2004 (SV 20-04 43). The installer said this has happened before and that the dealer needs to reprogram it. This isn't making any sense. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks!


More details are needed: BMW aux kit or 3rd-party? If 3rd-party, which one? NAV car or non-NAV car? Is the Aux input detected at all (selectable via Mode button)?


----------



## Jon325iT (Jan 28, 2004)

It's a BMW aux kit. Non-nav. I push the mode button and it just cycles between cd and radio. As an aside, as I scrolled thru the options on the secret "m" menu, one of the options had all these strange graphics. You could choose between a row of squares, a row circles, and then solid squares with other symbols lit up in the right upper quadrant. What are these? I'll try and post some pics. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jon325iT (Jan 28, 2004)

My camera just stopped working! This isn't my day for electronics.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Jon325iT said:


> It's a BMW aux kit. Non-nav. I push the mode button and it just cycles between cd and radio. As an aside, as I scrolled thru the options on the secret "m" menu, one of the options had all these strange graphics. You could choose between a row of squares, a row circles, and then solid squares with other symbols lit up in the right upper quadrant. What are these? I'll try and post some pics. Thanks for the help!


Ok. So you have a BMW cable that plugs directly into the back of your radio. Make sure the cable is fully seated and that the pins are in the right position. There's a resistor in the cable that the radio uses to detect that the cable is installed (which triggers the ability to cycle through "Aux" as one of the options).

Regarding the icons, I don't know - I have navigation :dunno:


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Sounds like you have either a faulty or incorrectly seated cable as Terry suggested.

The cable is is simple, and has a resister that joins the (L) and (R) channels as well as some DC blocking capacitors. The resister in the circuit enables the stereo headunit to 'see' the AUX input and display it as an option when cycling through the various 'Modes'. You can also just short circuit the (L) & (R) channels to see the same effect on the headunit.

The AUX input requires absolutely NO CODING whatsoever, no matter what the dealer tells you. That's complete rubbish.

I've installed AUX input cables (homemade by me) into my 2004 E46 with navigation and my brother's 2003 MINI without any troubles.

Hope this helps.

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## Jon325iT (Jan 28, 2004)

Is there a way to test the aux cable or should I just bring it back?. So when you hook up something up does that completes the circuit? I've trying to get the thing to recognize the aux input with my ipod on, off, upside down, etc. I think I'll learn something from this adventure. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Jon325iT said:


> Is there a way to test the aux cable or should I just bring it back?. So when you hook up something up does that completes the circuit? I've trying to get the thing to recognize the aux input with my ipod on, off, upside down, etc. I think I'll learn something from this adventure. Thanks for the help!


You should be able to test the cable with a meter - if not, I'd just take it back and tell them to fix it... and tell them that it doesn't need to be coded.

Follow my learning curve (on my path to creating my own cable) and you'll see a schematic diagram of how the cable is put together. This may be helpful when using a meter to test it.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76934

Hope this helps.

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## Jon325iT (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok - so the aux cable is installed correctly (there's only one way for it to go so that's not too hard). The head unit was manufactured in April of 2004 - so that should be ok. So I'm left testing the cable. I couldn't get any readings when I tested it with my volt meter but I didn't have a way to make very good contact. So what would you bet is the problem? Is it a bad cable? Could my head unit be defective?


----------



## Jon325iT (Jan 28, 2004)

I just discovered something. There are two bmw aux cables with part #'s 82110149389 (without nav) and 82110149391 (with nav). I need to go pull the cable back out and check the part numbers. I'm hoping they just put in the wrong cable (this would make a difference right?) Stay tuned....


----------



## Jon325iT (Jan 28, 2004)

airball...it's the right cable.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Jon325iT said:


> airball...it's the right cable.


I vote for defective part. Happens...


----------



## Jon325iT (Jan 28, 2004)

SUCCESS!!!! It was a bad cable afterall. I went to the dealership and bought a new cable, installed it, and now it works. The place where I got my original cable installed insists that it was OK - apparently not. When I told them that I had got it to work with a new cable they asked me to bring them back their cable so they could return it! Some nerve - they charged me for labor to install a defective part and then ask I bring it back. No refund, no I'm sorry, nothing. What a joke. To me, the money I paid them is worth it though because it made me try and install it myself. A lesson was learned my friends. Thanks to all who helped me with this!


----------

